# Cairn & Hickey peoria soda bottle



## waynet7 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just acquired a nice blob top IP Peoria soda bottle. Just curious as to how many of these might be out there?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello Wayne,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Will there be visual aides?


----------



## waynet7 (Mar 6, 2012)

trying to post pictures now.


----------



## waynet7 (Mar 6, 2012)

here is a picture


----------



## waynet7 (Mar 6, 2012)

The front


----------



## waynet7 (Mar 6, 2012)

the front


----------



## waynet7 (Mar 6, 2012)

one more


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello Wayne,

 Good job on getting photos up on your first attempt. Nice sided soda, sir.

 The American Pontiled Soda Database Project has it listed HERE. as you can see, they don't have any photos. I've not figured out their "rarity scale."

 This is their Home Page.

 Our member Plumbata may be able to enlighten you on this guy. How did you come by it?


----------



## waynet7 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've seen that database, and like you , I don't understand the scale. Maybe I can provide a photo to update the site? I found this at a local antique mall.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG!

 You are a lucky sonovagun! I collect Peoria bottles, and the IP Cairn & Hickey sodas are rare as hell. I'm super jealous, lol. []

 Not sure what they are worth, but certainly in the hundreds.

 Did you find it in the Pleasant Hill antique mall? And if ya don't mind me asking (if ya do then disregard), what did they have it priced at?


----------



## waynet7 (Mar 7, 2012)

At El Paso, sometime back. It is the first and so far only Peoria soda I have. The price I paid might make you cry. ($10) I know a bargain when I see one!

 P.S. There is no "BS" in this post!


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 7, 2012)

Cry indeed [][][]

 Haha, seriously, that is like the score of the century. Good for you! If I were to have only 1 peoria soda bottle, that one right there is at about the top of the list. A member here "jcbottles" who is a hardcore collector and dealer of bottles is/was apparently looking for one of these. You could probably give him a ring and see about selling it or value. If ya get a number I'd be curious to know if ya don't mind posting or messaging me (as a collector of peoria stuff I'd like to get one someday).

 Here's a link to his profile:

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/showprofile.asp?memid=16317

 Seriously killer score. Extraordinary. Beautiful pontl on to too. Very rare that ya get deals like that in antique malls anymore.


----------



## waynet7 (Mar 7, 2012)

You can get good deals if you are patient, and AVOID dealers who specialize in what you are looking for. (no bargains there) Got a fine E H Scott tube radio once for $100 and sold it recently for a cool $1800.


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 9, 2012)

Great find, if you are going to part with it, I would be interested.


----------

